# 3Hour chase



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

My dogs are feeling better, so, when I went out to feed this morn and saw this yote hytail for the brush, I came back to the house for a few dogs.
It was cold and raining, and by the time I got back to the house, got the camera, and the dogs, and got back to the feild, it had been maybe 20mins. Just tough enough that the dogs had to work for it, but a good run for my younger dogs to be in on. Little did I know this yote was smart, and knew how to circle the dogs without getting caught. ( for awhile )
After 3 hours, I could hear the dogs finally bay, this yote decided to make his last stand backed against a pivot tire. 
Attached is a short video clip. Duane


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool! I wish you could have got more on tape but that's still really neat.

Keep em coming!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris,I always get lots on tape, but due to "download parameters" I can only post two mins or so at a time.


----------

